# titanium backup issues after 2.3.6 and root



## ROUNDWIRE (Oct 6, 2011)

after updating to 2.3.6 and re-rooting titanium backup cannot acquire root. all other rooted apps do work and i also get the su granted permissions message. i am trying to back up apps as well as freeze the bloat. please advise....


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

You need to install busybox.


----------



## ROUNDWIRE (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry... forgot to include that I did install busy box

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Do other apps that require busybox work?


----------



## ROUNDWIRE (Oct 6, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Do other apps that require busybox work?


this may be a stupid question but how can i determine if busybox is required? i checked in the apps and in the market but cannot find the requirements. the rooted apps i use are root explorer, titanium, rom manager.....


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Permissions denied requires busybox. Try that app maybe.


----------



## ROUNDWIRE (Oct 6, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Permissions denied requires busybox. Try that app maybe.


i ran fix permissions and tried again. titanium said "you are rooted but su......... but titanium backup can fix this" i allowed this and rebooted per titanium backup and all is well. thank you for your help and timely responses. much appreciated!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

johntag13 said:


> i ran fix permissions and tried again. titanium said "you are rooted but su......... but titanium backup can fix this" i allowed this and rebooted per titanium backup and all is well. thank you for your help and timely responses. much appreciated!


no problem man.


----------

